# Smoke question



## WILLETTS (Mar 31, 2009)

Blue smoke at startup , I have changed the OSV, recently I've noticed valve cover gastkets leaking. I am going to fix that and change plugs next weeknd. Any real chance this is causing the smoke ? I kind of doubt it. More then likely it is the valve seals leaking. IS this a problem with these engines 2000 740 ?


----------



## Bimmerjay (Mar 16, 2009)

Might be the valve cover gasket mine was throwing white smoke at start up, turned out it was the valve cover gasket. You can buy the gasket set for around 30 dollars, and if you are changing the plugs go with Bosche platinum 4 they are spendy for plugs about 6 dollars each. Go over to e38.org their is a write up on how to change hte plugs and gasket best of luck.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

dont go with bosch plugs. i sell them and they are crap! go with OEM quality NGK plugs. look for part #3199


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

I wanted to say that, but didn't.....although I just heard the very same thing from a guy who services his own seven and his kid's five series. I pulled up behind him to gas up at Costco, and we got to talking about our e38s.

Many folks are very partial to the NGKs.

jake


----------



## vmijj91 (Jun 30, 2008)

*E38 Smoke*

When I start up my car I get a significant smoke that goes away very quickly. I have replaced the OSV valve. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Obviously I have oil leaking by and burning up on start up and then what ever expands and seals the leak.


----------

